# What shampoo do you use on your GSD?



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this was the right forum or not but I didnt remember seeing a grooming forum.

Anyhow, what shampoo do you use for your dog that doesnt dry the skin out and about how often to you use it? I like the deshedding stuff made by the same company that makes the furminator but wasnt sure if there was something else to try.

Also, any shampoo to suggest for making the white GSD's coat really stand out? I recently adopted one and he's been pretty much left outside his whole life so his coat is in pretty bad shape and stained from the sand/mud outside.


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

I use a shampoo that i get at work - and i bathe them there thankfully in the big tub! On Zeke I use an Aloe & Oatmeal shampoo cuz lately he has itchy skin - and give them Fish Oil capsules (when I remember) ... Obi's skin is fine, so I use whatever they have in the automatic thing - he smells purty when he's done, but he hates baths (and worse yet, the big bad blowdryer) .. I have to sedate him a little just to give him a bath LoL


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I use 8in1 Perfect Coat Black Pearl shampoo and conditioner. They make a "white dog" version but I have not tried it on my white Bull Terrier. It's inexpensive, made specifically for black dogs and leaves her looking like someone just put a new coat of glossy black paint on her. I only bathe her when she's been in heavy grime, dirt or in bad water lakes which is two or three times a year. Any skin problems I have had with her I seem to have fixed with food ingredients. I think shampoos are pretty much a temporary fix for coats.


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay thanks! I feed Solid Gold barking at the moon i think it's called from petco. I don't want to get on a tangent but i was told it was a good quality food. Her skin kept having irritation when she was on Royal Canin so a friend of mine suggested it.

I've just heard that bathing too often can do more harm then good.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Solid Gold is a good food. My dog didn't do well on it but every dog is different. Climate, environment, many things make a difference in a dogs coat. Some people bathe their dogs once a month and I think that's too much but they seem to have very healthy dogs with good coats. Others never bathe their dogs and get the same results. There must be a middle ground somewhere.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I love "Every Day Shampoo and Conditioner" from this site:
http://www.chrissystems.com/index.html
It is concentrated and smells great.... We don't bathe Radar often but when we do his fur is super soft and shiney! I also got "Black on Black" but I have not tried it yet! I used to have a dog that got mats and their products and brushes were wonderful for him.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.chrissystems.com/

I buy shampoos and conditioners from this site that specializes in grooming supplies for show dogs. Great stuff, if a little expensive. 

They have one made especially for white fur. I've used it on the white parts of my corgi.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I only use all natural shampoos. I only bathe my dogs one to three times a year. I like to use an oatmeal based shampoo. Earthbath makes some good ones for various conditions: http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo_pints.html

And since I don't use flea and tick stuff I bathe them with the Ark Naturals Need Protect Shampoo in the summer.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the Bio-Groom shampoos and conditioners for my dogs. They are biodegradable and rinse out really well. During dog show season my dogs get a bath every week, so I do use a conditioner then to make sure I don't dry out the skin. I use the Ultra Black for dog shows with the Silk conditioner, and Groom N Fresh for the off season (they don't get bathed much in the off-season, but, sometimes, they do need one). I also like their rinseless shampoo for spot cleaning on occasion.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

I've used Black on Black liked it only so so. Also tried various pet store brand shampoos. I keep coming back to Exhibitor Labs Quic Color (Quic Black for mostly black dogs). They don't lather a lot, but still get the dog clean. Also they rinse easily, a big plus in my book. I follow with Quic Condition then the Quic Sheen while blowing and brushing out. Yes I'm an addict and use almost the whole line. 

Coats comes out awesome and even while blowing coat they stay slick and shiny looking.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

BioGroom Ultra Black, cleans and rinses well and is not irritating even if bathing frequently. I have a wavy/wirey type coat on one dog, down her back. She gets a good creme rinse to soften that part of the coat for easier blow drying. I like Cherry Knoll coat dressing.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

Love the Pet Silk line, easy to rinse, clean and long lasting scent... they also have the Bright White shampoo.

http://www.petsilk.com/


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the Earthbath products as well. I have the "deoderizing spritz" even though they don't really smell sometimes when it is wet out I will spray and brush them with this stuff. The conditioning and good smell lasted even through the next day's mud and rain!

http://www.earthbath.com/between.html

I really like Nature's Specialties Plum Silky (good for dark dogs , bought one bottle and have only used it once but it smells great and though it may appear expensive it is a concentrate 24:1 and is shamp plus conditioner all in one so it will take us forever to get through the bottle (good and bad..) since I only bathe the dogs every 3 months or so or when they are really dirty

http://naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/cgi-bin...d=14&probsrc=69

Happy Bathing!


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

Glad this came up. Today was a beautiful day to wash dogs! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For the white areas on my Chinese Crested I use Shimmering Lights shampoo for humans (found at any beauty supply place). 

Use it DILUTED or you will end up with a purple dog!







I dilute it with water - 8 water to 1 shampoo. I've found that plastic ketchup bottles are great for this!

For the Shepherds I use any basic dog shampoo and conditioners that don't have too much scent to them. 

Then, to really bring out the colors (especially the reds) I use ProLine Self Rinse (also purple - go figure):

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/c...SE_PLUS_Shampoo

I dilute it 2:1, rub it in their coat and then rise off (even though it doesn't need to be rinsed off).

I find that Riggs' coat colors are much more vibrant after that.


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

#1 All Systems Works great for us!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Question, Is human shampoo bad for dogs?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: PackenQuestion, Is human shampoo bad for dogs?


It can be. The PH of a dog's skin is different from a human's. Better to use dog shampoo.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I use Hydra Pearls. In the summertime, I bathe the dog as often as once a week with no ill effects.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Also, any shampoo to suggest for making the white GSD's coat really stand out?


I use a shampoo from Tropiclean for my white bitch.. It works GREAT on her white coat.. Makes the coat nice and shiny and soft..

TropiClean Shampoo's 

WE use all their products for the grooming dogs that come in..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Andaka
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: PackenQuestion, Is human shampoo bad for dogs?
> ...


Unless you use Johnson's Baby Shampoo. I've used that for ages on my dogs and it's completely harmless, doesn't irritate the eyes, and best of all it doesn't cost an arm 'n' a leg.


----------

